# [Oblivion]: Seelenfalle und Spruchrollen



## age-dee (9. Juni 2006)

Ich konnte im Handbuch keine Antworten auf folgende Fragen finden:

-Seelenfalle: Ist afaik ja ein Zauber. Kann ich den ohne Weiteres bei einem entsprechenden Händler kaufen, oder müssen bestimmte Vorraussetzungen, wie bspw. Zugehörigkeit zur Magiergilde, erfüllt sein?

-Spruchrollen: Wie verwende ich die denn? Dachte eigentlich das sind so Instant-Zaubersprüche zum einmaligen Gebrauch und habe die, wie die "normalen" Zaubersprüche auch, auf eine Zahlentaste gelegt. Das funktioniert aber irgendwie nicht. Wähle ich die entsprechende Taste, wird nicht der Spruchrollenzauber ausgeführt, sondern der normale Zauber. Was mache ich falsch?

Schon mal danke für eure Antworten
age-dee


----------



## Tiger39 (9. Juni 2006)

age-dee am 09.06.2006 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich konnte im Handbuch keine Antworten auf folgende Fragen finden:
> 
> -Seelenfalle: Ist afaik ja ein Zauber. Kann ich den ohne Weiteres bei einem entsprechenden Händler kaufen, oder müssen bestimmte Vorraussetzungen, wie bspw. Zugehörigkeit zur Magiergilde, erfüllt sein?
> 
> ...




zur Seelenfalleoweit ich weiß kannst du bei der Magiergilde alle Zauber kaufen auch wenn du kein Mitglied bist.Aber du kannst dort, wenn du Mitglied bist, etwas lernen z.B. über Illusion u. Mystik.

Weißt du denn was Seelenfalle ist?


----------



## age-dee (9. Juni 2006)

Tiger39 am 09.06.2006 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> zur Seelenfalleoweit ich weiß kannst du bei der Magiergilde alle Zauber kaufen auch wenn du kein Mitglied bist.Aber du kannst dort, wenn du Mitglied bist, etwas lernen z.B. über Illusion u. Mystik.


Danke.




			
				Tiger39 am 09.06.2006 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Weißt du denn was Seelenfalle ist?


Ich glaube zu wissen, das es ein Zauber ist um Seelen zu fangen um mit denen die Seelensteine zu füllen. Mit diesen kann man dann magische Waffen wieder aufladen. Bitte um Korrektur falls ich mit dieser Annahme falsch liege.


----------



## LEoX2 (9. Juni 2006)

age-dee am 09.06.2006 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube zu wissen, das es ein Zauber ist um Seelen zu fangen um mit denen die Seelensteine zu füllen. Mit diesen kann man dann magische Waffen wieder aufladen. Bitte um Korrektur falls ich mit dieser Annahme falsch liege.



Stimmt 

Hast du mal probiert die Spruchrollen ganz normal auszuwählen und dann zu wirken, anstatt das ganze über die Schnelltasten zu machen?


----------



## Tiger39 (10. Juni 2006)

LEoX2 am 09.06.2006 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> age-dee am 09.06.2006 16:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe immer eine der Zahlentasten gedrückt gehalten und dann den Zauber oder die Spruchrolle ausgewählt und alles ging wunderbar.
Ich habe deine Problem irgendwie nicht wirklich verstanden.


----------



## age-dee (12. Juni 2006)

LEoX2 am 09.06.2006 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du mal probiert die Spruchrollen ganz normal auszuwählen und dann zu wirken, anstatt das ganze über die Schnelltasten zu machen?



Hab´ ich noch nicht getestet. Werd´s so mal versuchen. Danke.
age-dee




			
				Tiger39 am 10.06.2006 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe immer eine der Zahlentasten gedrückt gehalten und dann den Zauber oder die Spruchrolle ausgewählt und alles ging wunderbar.
> Ich habe deine Problem irgendwie nicht wirklich verstanden.



Das Problem ist, dass ich die Spruchrolle genauso wie Waffen, Tränke, etc. einer Zifferntaste zuweisen kann, wenn ich aber die entsprechende Zifferntaste drücke um die Spruchrolle bzw. deren Zauber zu wirken, passiert nichts.
age-dee


----------



## olstyle (12. Juni 2006)

age-dee am 12.06.2006 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> LEoX2 am 09.06.2006 22:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du hast sie dann ausgewählt, wenn du nun "C" drückst fürst du sie aus. Das gilt für Zauber genau wie für Spruchrollen.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## age-dee (12. Juni 2006)

olstyle am 12.06.2006 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast sie dann ausgewählt, wenn du nun "C" drückst fürst du sie aus. Das gilt für Zauber genau wie für Spruchrollen.
> mfg Olstyle



Ich glaube zwar, dass ich das schon so probiert habe, bin mir aber nicht sicher
 (ich werde alt). Werde das auf jeden Fall auch mal testen. Danke.

age-dee


----------



## Tiger39 (15. Juni 2006)

age-dee am 12.06.2006 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 12.06.2006 15:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja natürlich muss du den Zauber dann auch wirken genauso wie du dann auch eine Waffe erst ziehen musst.Nur eben mit einer anderen Taste^^.


----------



## age-dee (16. Juni 2006)

So, hab´s gestern nochmal probiert mit den Spruchrollen. Und siehe da, es hat geklappt. K.A. was ich da bisher falsch gemacht habe, aber egal. Nochmals danke für eure Hilfe.

age-dee


----------

